# Reason 2.0 Tutorial



## Tick (14. Oktober 2003)

hallo,

wollte nur in erfahrung bringen ob es ein deutsches tutorial zu reason gibt das man nicht zwingend käuflich erwerben muss.
hab auf eigene faust nichts brauchbares gefunden und wäre dankbar für jeden link
 oder hinweis.


----------



## v-tech (2. November 2003)

Nen Link habe ich nicht, es gibt aber ein Video Tutorial...
Producing Music with Reason 2.0 , hab mal reingeschaut  sind aber sehr wenige Dinge drin die ich nicht wüsste, basierend auf schon mehrjähriger Erfahrung mit Reason Cubase und Logic (Jap bin Input Fetischist!  )

Ansonsten ist der Mangel an Tutorials zu diesem Thema vielleicht damit zu erklären dass Reason relativ leicht und selbsterklärend ist... 

Wie wäre es mit learning by doing? Aber vielleicht bist du schon einen Schritt weiter, ist ja einige Zeit vergangen seit deinem Posting.


----------

